# FreeBSD 13.1 hangs " /boot/modules/nvidia.ko"   How can I repair this?



## Michael Faklis (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm attempting to build 13.1 as a hyper-v machine under Windows 10 Pro, with ZFS partitions.  I've been unable to get Xorg to start, with an error in Xorg.0.log "/dev/dr1/card0 no such file of directory".  Realizing my win10 host has an nvidia video adapter, I followed https://docs.freebsd.org/doc/7.3-RELEASE/usr/share/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/nvidia-setup.html to install the nvidia ports and update my xorg.conf.d.
When I restarted, FreeBSD hangs almost immediately, the last line shown is "/boot/modules/nvidia.ko".
I booted using the DVD as single user, because I couldn't boot from the HDD even as single user.  _At this point I'm lost._

*How can I boot to gain access to my ZFS-based filesystem?*
*Where can I find the missing nvidia.ko file I need in the /boot/modules directory?*


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 4, 2022)

Michael Faklis said:


> I booted using the DVD as single user


I assume you are referring by DVD to the FreeBSD installer image.

Let the installer continue to the "Welcome" dialog. Drop there to "Shell" or "Live CD".

Proceed as follows:

```
# mkdir /tmp/a
# zpool import -fR /tmp/a zroot
# zfs mount zroot/ROOT/default

(Eventually replace pool name "zroot" if different.)

Remove nvidia_load="YES" from /tmp/a/boot/loader.conf .
```

I'm not familiar with hyper-v. Does the host system of a hyper-v machine passthrough the GPU to the guest? If not then the x11/nvidia-driver makes no sense on the FreeBSD guest.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2022)

No need to boot the installer. You still have access to the menu when you boot the system? Drop to the loader prompt, then:

```
unload
load /boot/kernel/kernel
load /boot/kernel/zfs.ko
boot -s
```
That should boot the system to single user mode _without_ loading the NVidia module.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 4, 2022)

SirDice: Nice!

Michael Faklis, booting from the loader prompt in single user mode will set the file system read-only. To set read-write execute

```
# zfs readonly=off zroot/ROOT/default
```


----------

